

Ask: What API is missing? - grep

We have Stripe, Twilio, FullContact, SendGrid, etc, etc etc...<p>What's missing?
======
donavanm
Basic infrastructure sucks to manage. Dhcp, tftp, pxe, site dns, pki,
kerberos, sysctl, disk subsystems, raid cards(!!!), directory services, & host
networking. All of those are requisite basic infrastructure for sites. And
best case you get a bunch of incompatible clunky 1980s era libraries. Ohad
levy has made a start on this, but it's more "I needed a thing to do this
thing" stage.

Oh, a real answer may be networking. However I suspect the enterprisey network
guys are going to get there before the web 3.0 "devops" kids even realize its
a Problem. Bright side is it'll be clunky java ee SDN garbage so there will
still be room for late comers.

------
endlessvoid94
I want an API for my living space. Temperature, how much power my devices
consume, light levels, etc. Correlate this with my utility bills for power,
gas, water, and the like.

Everything can have a microprocessor in it now. What's taking so long?

~~~
ammmir
the closest air interface/protocol with a large enough install base is
probably Bluetooth Low Energy. unfortunately, a lot of consumer devices don't
expose many profiles or other low-level functionality, so if you want to do
something off the beaten path (even within the standard), it may not be
possible unless you build your own device.

